# How long to M/C after blighted ovum?? :(



## Apple111

Hi ladies, can't believe I'm writing on here after writing on first timster just a couple of weeks ago:(. After 3scans weekly we were informed that it looked like I have a blighted ovum. After lot of thought and talks with other half I decided to try and let things happen naturally. My last scan was2weeks ago and I've still not even had any spotting. I do get odd twinges but nothing else, I should be 10 weeks now, last scan showed that sac had stopped growing at 8weeks. I just feel in limbo. I decided to try and let nature take it's course because I am scared of any complications with other interventions and any risks to future conception. I have heard there is risk of infection if I wait too long..all I think about is conceiving again but now I'm worried that I may cause further complications if leave it and get infection. I'm nervous about having a D&C but medication to induce me also sounds awful..any advice appreciated xxxx


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. It happened to me in July, no growth from 6 weeks. I had a scan at 7 weeks as I felt something wasn't right, I was left until 10 weeks to be rescanned and discovered the worst. I'd had brown discharge but it was barely noticeable I was booked in for a erpc (similar to d&c) as the doc thought it could take a very long time due to me having little signs of a mc being about to happen. I spent a day in hospital when I was exactly 11 weeks but my op was cancelled due to an emergency. I began bleeding during that day and 
by night when I got home it 
was really quite heavy. I 
ended up mc naturally the 
following morning.

There are risks associated with any way of miscarrying 
unfortunately, I'd say go with 
what you feel you need to 
do. For me I didn't want an 
op but I needed it to be over 
with so I felt that was the 
best option for me. 

When I did start to bleed, even the tiniest bit it was all over within 24 hours. I had a scan a week later to ensure that everything had gone and it took a further 2 weeks to get a negative pregnancy test.

So sorry again Hun, it's an awful thing to go through xxx


----------



## Apple111

Thank you for your reply, it's just a waiting game. Sorry for your loss , I will just be glad when this is over with then my body can start to recover. We really do want to try again xx:hugs:


----------



## lovewithin

hi Apple111,

i am so sorry for your loss. :hug: my story is quite different but it could be also an useful option to hear. i started bleeding on morning and went to the hospital, they did an ultrasound and all they could do is diagnose an incomplete miscarriage - meaning that it has already started but that my body wouldn't let it go completely and i'd be left with fetal tissue inside.

my only option in this case was a d&c the same day, as complications and infection risks were really high in my case. the d&c itself is not painful as it is performed in total anesthesia... it takes about 4-5 days for the bleeding to stop after the operation (in my case it took up to 8)... then in my case it was 2 weeks no sex after the intercourse, and 3 months no trying.... until at least 3 complete menstrual cycles have passed, because it takes a lot for the uterus lining to reform. 

different doctors have different opinions on how long u must wait to go back to ttc after a d&c and it depends of a woman and of how the d&c itself went - sometimes they say wait for one or two months. in my case they told me they needed to "scrape of" quite a bit..

...the physical recovery afterwards is a bit painful but not unbearable.. i had pains in the lower abdomen, due to the wound in the uterus for 4-5 days afterwards, like bad period ones, i couldn't lift much and also walking fast long distance would make the pain worse and tire me (i am a hyperactive person and really not used to being sick ever... it took me some days to realize i won't be coming back to my old self so fast this time).
i got no additional medications to take after the d&c, like antibiotics and stuff, and it all went fine. now gotta wait 3 weeks for a check up scan to see if the wound healed properly.

emotionally wise, most people are afraid of being put to sleep - the truth is you get knocked out before you even realize it. for me the hardest part was waking up out of the anesthesia in the shock room, and the 1st thing that hit my brain, before i even managed to open my eyes and take a 1st conscious breath was: WHERE IS MY BABY???? like a total red alarm ringing in every cell of my body.
i don't have to mention breaking into tears the very next second i realized what was happening.
it is one of the most emotionally devastating feelings in my life, as if someone has taken him away from me by force. the hospital stuff was really kind and understanding, i had two nurses run to me and try to calm me down by caressing my head and wiping my tears away. 

i think whatever way you choose to miscarry, it will be emotionally devastating. i think i wouldn't be able to wait and watch my baby pass, i think this would drive me insane.

hope this was helpful... hugs and love to u


----------



## bungle34

Hi, I had a blighted ovum. It was really odd, i started saying to people that i did not feel right and my pregnancy signs were disapearing. They just kept saying don't worry things are fine. I went for my 12 week scan expecting to meet my baby and bang the worse experince ever to be told no baby. I went home numb and was in complete shock. The strangest thing is i started bleeding when i got home. It was almost like my mind telling my body it could let go. I went into hospital two days later for medical management, could not face going under. I wish u all the best , so sorry xx


----------



## MsNic

Hiya Ladies, 

Its my first post but I thought it would share what's happened to me in the past two weeks with my blighted ovum... 

2 weeks ago today I went to my Early Preg. Unit with a slightest bleed, a bit more than spotting but not flooding. I went straight for a scan & our worst fears were confirmed. Pregnancy sac was there but no baby & by 9weeks they would expect to see some structure :( Dr kept asking if I could have got my dates wrong, but when you wake up on New Years day with AF, the date sticks in your head... 

Blood tests to check my hormone levels. Then back 48hrs later for more bloody where they said my hormone level had dropped instead of doubling :( I was sent home to think about what to do next. Both myself & DH decided that surgery would be best for us both physically & emotionally... The Dr tried to book me into theater but due to my BMI being on the high side he explained that I would have to be in for an overnight stay. The following day the Dr called me to say there are no spaces so they could only offer me medical management of my m/c.

So the following monday I went to the EPU again for another scan and to begin taking the tablets, sent home & to return on the Wed. Still no bleeding to talk about although I was in severe pain. Returned on the Wed to take more tablets & wait, & wait & wait... more tablets every 3hrs.... At 4pm it was decided I was to be admitted for an emergency D&C... So after waiting & trying anything else on offer I got the surgery that I feel I should have had at the start instead of being passed from pillar to post. 

Sorry this has turned into a bit of a rant... Its the first time I have been able to get things off my chest :( 

Apple hope things work out for the best in such a horrible cruel time. xx


----------



## Becks2

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies, can't believe I'm writing on here after writing on first timster just a couple of weeks ago:(. After 3scans weekly we were informed that it looked like I have a blighted ovum. After lot of thought and talks with other half I decided to try and let things happen naturally. My last scan was2weeks ago and I've still not even had any spotting. I do get odd twinges but nothing else, I should be 10 weeks now, last scan showed that sac had stopped growing at 8weeks. I just feel in limbo. I decided to try and let nature take it's course because I am scared of any complications with other interventions and any risks to future conception. I have heard there is risk of infection if I wait too long..all I think about is conceiving again but now I'm worried that I may cause further complications if leave it and get infection. I'm nervous about having a D&C but medication to induce me also sounds awful..any advice appreciated xxxx

Hi Apple, It is so hard, this is now my 2nd EMPTY SAC (1st in December). I had the D & C first time as my levels weren't going down very quickly, this time I had the tablet and started bleeding soon after. 
I am totally devastated, I just don't know if I can face trying again! 
I should also be 10 weeks now... 
I hope you have very close/strong family and friends, I wouldn't be able to cope without them.. 
So sorry xx


----------



## Apple111

Really appreciate you taking the time to comment xx thank u xx


----------



## Apple111

bungle34 said:


> Hi, I had a blighted ovum. It was really odd, i started saying to people that i did not feel right and my pregnancy signs were disapearing. They just kept saying don't worry things are fine. I went for my 12 week scan expecting to meet my baby and bang the worse experince ever to be told no baby. I went home numb and was in complete shock. The strangest thing is i started bleeding when i got home. It was almost like my mind telling my body it could let go. I went into hospital two days later for medical management, could not face going under. I wish u all the best , so sorry xx

Hi bungle 34, thanks for ur reply, I am going into hospital 
tomorrow for first tablets for medical management then suppose to be going in for rest on Saturday. Im really not looking forward to it on Saturday. I've had two natural labours before with my two boys but don't fancy going through all that with nothing at the end. My friend has been through this twice and had really bad experience both times. I know everyone is different but I can't help but worry. :( xx be glad when this is over and done with :shrug:


----------



## Apple111

Hi becks2, thank u for your reply. I just wanted to tell u that my friend has been through this twice and now has a beautiful one yr old little girl. I'm going to have a bit of me tome to get my head round things and then try again. I think we are only here once and I feel me and my new partner have too much to offer alittle one and would be brill parents. This would be our first together. It must be so frustrating to go through this twice but my friend is living proof that there can be happy endings. Good luck in whatever u decide to do n hopefully we will both be writing on first timster soon xxx big hugs xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi msNic, thank u for your comment. I didn't realise how common this was. It really helps to read other ladies experiences. This website has been a god send to me.It sounds like you have been through a horrible ordeal. I hope you are feeling better both physically and emotionally soon. I'll keep u all up to date.. Big hugs xx


----------



## Becks2

Apple111 said:


> Hi becks2, thank u for your reply. I just wanted to tell u that my friend has been through this twice and now has a beautiful one yr old little girl. I'm going to have a bit of me tome to get my head round things and then try again. I think we are only here once and I feel me and my new partner have too much to offer alittle one and would be brill parents. This would be our first together. It must be so frustrating to go through this twice but my friend is living proof that there can be happy endings. Good luck in whatever u decide to do n hopefully we will both be writing on first timster soon xxx big hugs xx

Hi Apple, I have a 15 yr old daughter, so this is also the first with my new husband. We have now been referred for tests, so we are now going to wait until we have some answers, I don't think I could handle going through this again. Fingers crossed we never have to go through this.. If you would like to keep in touch that would be great xx


----------



## Apple111

Becks2 said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi becks2, thank u for your reply. I just wanted to tell u that my friend has been through this twice and now has a beautiful one yr old little girl. I'm going to have a bit of me tome to get my head round things and then try again. I think we are only here once and I feel me and my new partner have too much to offer alittle one and would be brill parents. This would be our first together. It must be so frustrating to go through this twice but my friend is living proof that there can be happy endings. Good luck in whatever u decide to do n hopefully we will both be writing on first timster soon xxx big hugs xx
> 
> Hi Apple, I have a 15 yr old daughter, so this is also the first with my new husband. We have now been referred for tests, so we are now going to wait until we have some answers, I don't think I could handle going through this again. Fingers crossed we never have to go through this.. If you would like to keep in touch that would be great xx[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi yes no probs and one of mine is 15 too going on 25 :) xxClick to expand...


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , just an update. I went to start medial management today and get first tablet to stop my hormones. They scanned me first and said that sac had started to detach itself and things looked like they were starting to happen naturally. I felt really uncomfortable last night and lost small amount of brownish discharge sorry for tmi. I decided to leave it another week before having any intervention. Hopefully it will be over soon. I'll keep going for walks and hope gravity will help.

Annoyingly the sac had grown and I know I'm prob being over analytic but when i looked at screen there was a little White line structure at the edge of the sac. I asked what it was and they just said it could just be part of sac. I only asked as i know it wasnt there before. I just wondered if it could be early fetal pole that didnt develop?? Who knows ?? Even tho I know the inevitable is only short time away it's funny how u still cling onto hope that something will appear as if by magic which I know it would be at this stage. Suppose it just more waiting and hope it's over soon xx


----------



## Apple111

Still no change :( x


----------



## lovewithin

oh apple i'm so sorry you have to go through this and that it's taking so long. :hugs:


----------



## StillFertile

Huge hugs Apple! 

It's been 13 days since my first horrible scan and after days of off and on spotting (mostly off!) things seem to be moving a bit faster today. The wait is horrible and although I want to move on, there is just no way to work on closure if it still hasn't happened yet!

I am sending you healing thoughts and a wish that you find closure soon too. :hug:


----------



## Becks2

Apple111 said:


> Still no change :( x

So sorry, I had the tablet and started bleeding within hours.
I am having really bad stomach cramps today STILL.... 

Hope you get through this soon xx


----------



## meli1981

hi apple, i have a similar story but did not know it was called a blighted ovam. the doc didnt tell me anything! i was spotting so i went in and they checked my levels and although they were going up, nit enough so i had a scan, a sac but no baby:-( i was nine weeks along. it took two weeks and ine more scan for things to happen. threy didnt give me the option of surgery or meds, and i ended up almost bleeding out. it started slow just like a period then came the cramps and backpain and i jyst lost it. it was pouring out, tmi! i almost needed a transfusion. if i had it to do over i would get a d&c. my body couldnt handle it. i was dangerously anemic afterwards and couldnt walk. it was a long recovery process, for it to happen naturally. i hope things go well, just keep an eye on things, and if things dint feel right go to emerg.


----------



## Apple111

Becks2 said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> Still no change :( x
> 
> So sorry, I had the tablet and started bleeding within hours.
> I am having really bad stomach cramps today STILL....
> 
> Hope you get through this soon xxClick to expand...

Hi Becks,. Not been on for couple of days. I read a poem on here the other day. It was beautiful but totally took me to tears. I am starting to get fed up with this now. I just keep thinking it must not want to go :) . I asked epu today if I would be able to just have tablet to stop my hormones an then not go back to be induced but they Said no. They offered d&c but I declined. I really don't know what to do to be honest. Me and oh would really prefer to do it naturally although I know he will back me what ever I decide. We have booked a couple of days away at Easter. U just know if I Leave it it will happen then. Hope u are feeling better soon hon and can then move on and deal with things xx:hugs:


----------



## Apple111

meli1981 said:


> hi apple, i have a similar story but did not know it was called a blighted ovam. the doc didnt tell me anything! i was spotting so i went in and they checked my levels and although they were going up, nit enough so i had a scan, a sac but no baby:-( i was nine weeks along. it took two weeks and ine more scan for things to happen. threy didnt give me the option of surgery or meds, and i ended up almost bleeding out. it started slow just like a period then came the cramps and backpain and i jyst lost it. it was pouring out, tmi! i almost needed a transfusion. if i had it to do over i would get a d&c. my body couldnt handle it. i was dangerously anemic afterwards and couldnt walk. it was a long recovery process, for it to happen naturally. i hope things go well, just keep an eye on things, and if things dint feel right go to emerg.

Hi really appreciate you commenting and sharing your experience with me. I should be 11 weeks now. I am getting bit nervous to be honest with it taking so long. I opted against D&C with having bad experience with gny surgery I had b4 for ovarian cysts. U just don't know what to do for the best do u. I have started getting uncomfortable twinges an was told sac was breaking away from womb last week so I just hope something happens soon. I will def keep eye on self and won't mess about if I get concerned. I got some really bad kind of stabbing twinges around my cervix a few days ago that was awful. I'm just hoping if things do start to move it's not all like that :( I know everyone is different by did u get the twinges leading up to losing :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

StillFertile said:


> Huge hugs Apple!
> 
> It's been 13 days since my first horrible scan and after days of off and on spotting (mostly off!) things seem to be moving a bit faster today. The wait is horrible and although I want to move on, there is just no way to work on closure if it still hasn't happened yet!
> 
> I am sending you healing thoughts and a wish that you find closure soon too. :hug:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi sorry ur still going through this too. I will be glad when it's all over so we can move on, Take care , sending u lots of hugs. Could keep in touch on here after I u like. Or pm me if u need to xx:hugs:


----------



## Apple111

lovewithin said:


> oh apple i'm so sorry you have to go through this and that it's taking so long. :hugs:


Thank u :hugs:


----------



## StillFertile

> Hi sorry ur still going through this too. I will be glad when it's all over so we can move on, Take care , sending u lots of hugs. Could keep in touch on here after I u like. Or pm me if u need to xx:hugs:


:hugs:


----------



## Bena

Hi Apple, Just want to say im so sorry for what you are going through as I am going through the same right now. I went for my 12 week scan on friday only to find a 40mm sac,no baby,nothing. I am now coming up to 13 weeks and have no signs of miscarriage. I am in limbo and denial, searching the internet for misdiagnosed stories as late as 12 weeks. Im having another scan on friday to see i anything has changed but Im not hopeful. I cant understand why my body is not letting go of this pregnancy. Lots of hugs x x x


----------



## meli1981

apple, i did get twinges in my stomach, they would radiate from lower abdomen up and around. that and the spotting were my first indicators that something was wrong. when i was about to lose it, i had cramps, not as bad as some, they just felt like bad period cramps, but i had horrendous back pains. i had kidney stones with my first preg, and this felt EXACTLY like that. it was soooooo painful. i didnt even feel the blood gushing when it first came out, i think it was coming out too fast, but i felt dizzy and lightheaded and just that something was wrong. i was sitting down in the car when this happenned, so i didnt realize i was bleeding until i got out of the car. i dont mean to freak you out, i dont know why it happenned this way, maybe because i was further along, maybe because my body just couldnt handle it. i jokingly thought it was because the embryo was embedded so good, my body didnt want to let it go! it doesnt mean this will happen to you. just take care of yourself, and keep us posted! good luck, hon!


----------



## Apple111

Bena said:


> Hi Apple, Just want to say im so sorry for what you are going through as I am going through the same right now. I went for my 12 week scan on friday only to find a 40mm sac,no baby,nothing. I am now coming up to 13 weeks and have no signs of miscarriage. I am in limbo and denial, searching the internet for misdiagnosed stories as late as 12 weeks. Im having another scan on friday to see i anything has changed but Im not hopeful. I cant understand why my body is not letting go of this pregnancy. Lots of hugs x x x

Hi Bena, really sorry for what you are going through, I have been obsessed for the past three weeks looking on the Internet for some hope, even after having four scans. I kept searching for a story to say they found baby at 11 weeks plus but unfortunately I havnt found much. I'm sure u have been reading all the same links. The main thing I found us that most misdiagnosed blighted ovums are due to tilted uterus. As my scan last week I asked her to make sure I hadn't got one. I was praying for her to say I had but she didn't :( all I can think about now is getting this over, I have had three weeks to get head round it a 'little' bit. Still completely devastated. I just want to get myself right so we can try again xx hope whenever the end result for u is u get it soon and if it's not what u hope for keep on here for support hon xxx big hugs xx


----------



## Bena

Hi Apple, how are you doing? I still having no signs of anything starting. Im going for my ultrasound in the morning and im dreading it because im going have to hear the same words again.:cry: Really wanted to wait for things to happen naturally but dont think i can play the waiting game much longer. I just want closure because i cant function properly. Hugs x x:hugs:


----------

